# Help, ASAP!



## Lrobbins (Feb 6, 2014)

I just got a plant today for my betta bowl. They guy told me it was a low light plant although he could not tell me the name. I love the way it looks, so I got it, but after having it for 6 hours it has begun to wilt. What is the name of this plant and what advice on caring for it would you suggest?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like Hygrophila corymbosa. It also looks severely iron deficient. 

The wilting is likely due to low humidity in your room.


----------



## Lrobbins (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks. Will it be possible for my Hygrophila corymbosa to thrive in a betta bowl? The plant is able to receive indirect sunlight and there is also an energy saving light about 4ft above my plant. I also have a small heater in there and added some liquid CO2. There is no water movement or air pump in the bowl...will this be a problem?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My suggestion for a set-up like yours is the common "philodendron", golden pothos, _Epipremnum aureum_. This is a common house plant that will grow indefinitely with roots in water, stems and leaves in the air. If you know someone who has it, just ask for a cutting or two and put them right in your bowl.


----------



## Lrobbins (Feb 6, 2014)

The "philodendron", golden pothos, Epipremnum aureum seems like it could be a good option except I need a plant that wont be toxic to my cat, just in case...Can anyone answer my questions regarding the Hygrophilia Corymbosa? It seems to be doing slightly better since I purchased it yesterday but im not sure about how well it will thrive? I added iron and trace elements to the water, liquid CO2 and it is receiving almost a full days worth of indirect sunlight plus the ceiling light. Has anyone else experienced growing one in a bowl?


----------



## Lrobbins (Feb 6, 2014)

So does anyone know ANYTHING about this plant that can help me?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I think you can easily grow this plant in your current setup. You just need to give it enough light and nutrients. I personally have grown this plant emersed in a tub of soil, but growing it emersed in a bowl is not that different, you'll just need to provide nutrients and it will grow. This plant tends to like a lot of potassium and without it the plant quickly develops potassium deficiencies (holes in the leaves).

When you say some leaves are wilting it is difficult to figure out exactly what you mean without a close up photo, but it sounds like it is drying out. This is likely due to dry winter conditions. The plant should eventually adapt to drier conditions as it grows new and tougher leaves, but until then you'll probably have to sit back and wait it out, unless you can figure out a way of humidifying the room a little more?

Photos should help people figure out what other steps can be done.

Are there any other specific questions you have regarding the plant?


----------



## Lrobbins (Feb 6, 2014)

I am currently giving my plant liquid carbon, iron and trace elements and humic. All of these are by Brightwell Aquatics. What would be a good potassium source to use? I have also been changing 25% of the water every 4 days or so and adding more nutrients. The leaves are still yellow from the lack of iron it had...how long should it take before the leave start to look healthy again? I suppose the leaves were more droopy than dry, but they have perked up since the first night I got it. Otherwise my plant seems to be stable...I just hope it doesn't crash on me.

Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

In general damaged plant leaves do not heal. The newest leaves should be green and healthy though. 

The liquid carbon doesn't really make a big difference since it is being grown in the air. It is really a better algaecide than a carbon source. It cannot be directly substituted for CO2, it is not exactly equivalent.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Did your plant make it with the extra iron addition?


----------

